# Essential oils that stick



## MuchaMothLady (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and a new soaper and finding all the information on here great.  I know there are tricks to keeping the scent of EO's last longer in soaps.  My question is, are there any EO's that anyone has found to last longer than others in soaps? or what tricks have you guys used?


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 28, 2019)

No tricks needed with the following, and the only ones I will use for that reason:

Lime EO
Bergamot EO
Vetiver EO
Lemongrass EO

some people say Patchouli, however I don't like that scent at all, (smells like bad BO to me) so I don't use it.

ETA: I'm sure there are others as well, but others will chime in with their results.


----------



## MuchaMothLady (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, I haven’t tried like yet, wasn’t sure if it had the same reputation as some of the other citrus oils but will try it. 
And I’m definitely on team patchouli, I just love it lol


----------



## HowieRoll (Feb 28, 2019)

Here are a few more that I find stick pretty well (at least 6 months, some longer):

- Geranium
- Ylang Ylang
- Litsea Cubeba
- Sweet Basil
- Cedarwood (I use Virginian)
- Spearmint
- Fir Needle (Siberian)
- Eucalyptus Lemon (LOVE this one and it sticks like nothing else.  Not a fan of the smell on its own out of the bottle, but it adds a citrus brightness to a blend)

I also make a 60% Spanish Rosemary and 40% Peppermint Supreme EO soap that has scent longevity even when only used at 3.5%-4%.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 28, 2019)

Tea tree, eucalyptus and peppermint also 40/42 lavender.  I don’t use many EOs. I use eucalyptus lemon in a bug spray.


----------



## MuchaMothLady (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, it’s all good info. Am I the only one who doesn’t like litsea cubeba? Is it better at a low percentage mixed with other oils?


----------



## lsg (Feb 28, 2019)

You can also use base notes such as patchouli, oakmoss, vetiver, litsea cubeba, Peru balsam and cedarwood to anchor fragrances.


----------



## HowieRoll (Mar 1, 2019)

MuchaMothLady said:


> Thanks, it’s all good info. Am I the only one who doesn’t like litsea cubeba? Is it better at a low percentage mixed with other oils?



I generally like it, and find sometimes all it takes is 5-15% to "citrus up" a blend.   Some blends I've used it as high as 45%, but in that scenario I make sure the other EOs are heavy-hitters so that the litsea doesn't completely take over and has some scent competition.  If the litsea is going to be the prominent smell I find I don't like it as much.


----------



## LadyM (Mar 4, 2019)

I have great success with: Clove, Cedar, Sweet Orange 10 fold, Lavender, Patchouli, Lemongrass, Litsea, Eucalyptus, Tea Tree, & Rosemary.


----------

